# مزيل احبار طباعة الاقمشة



## مصطفى ابو الورد (29 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء انا بحاجة الى تركيبة مزيل الاحبار المستخدمة في طباعة الاقمشة والبطانيات فالرجاء ممن لديه التركيبة ان يشارك معنا وانا اكون شاكر له ولكم مني جزيل الشكر *


----------



## antimo (5 مايو 2012)

للأسف ما اعرف ... فى انتظار الرد من الشباب


----------



## ferioon (15 مايو 2012)

انا اعمل فى مجال المواد المساعده للصباغه فهل هو مثل مزيل الشحم المستخدم فى الصباغه؟؟؟؟


----------

